# نشتري السيارات المستعملة و الجديدة جميع الفئات في الرياض



## الغروووب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أصحاب السيارات الكرام

نشتري السيارات المستعملة و الجديدة 

جميع الفئات في الرياض

بأفضل الأسعار

للتواصل و الإستفسار

0533344222

يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع




​*


----------

